

Does Google use a person's search history to filter job applications? - RaSoJo

If i were to apply to a job to Google, I would definitely use my Gmail ID in the application form and in my resume. All of my Google tools would be linked to this id.<p>Now I understand that an individual&#x27;s Google Search data is holy and only a limited few within Google can access the same.<p>But wouldn&#x27;t Google be able to build a simplified YES or NO tool using a candidate&#x27;s search history, that the recruiters within Google can use to shortlist a candidate?
Do they do so?<p>Jes Asking...
======
mayank
I'm an engineer at Google. Not only does this not happen, but it would
probably be illegal for any employer to do this for a variety of reasons --
medical information in searches, evidence of gender, race, disabilities, etc.
which could (rightfully) lead to all kinds of discrimination lawsuits. Rest
assured that this is not happening.

------
rajeshmr
To eliminate all doubts, a simpler solution would be to use a different mail
id while applying for a job position at google. One that you can dedicate only
for job search and nothing else.;-)

